# 2007 Draft Lottery



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> NEW YORK, Oct. 23, 2006 – The lottery to determine the top three picks in the 2007 WNBA Draft will be held on Thursday, October 26, the League announced today.
> 
> The *Chicago* Sky, who posted a regular season record of 5-29 in their inaugural season, has the best opportunity to secure one of the top three picks in the draft. The *Minnesota* Lynx, winners of last year’s lottery, have the second best chance after finishing 10-24. The *Charlotte* Sting (11-23) and *New York* Liberty (11-23) have the next best odds, respectively, of landing one of the top three picks while the *San Antonio* Silver Stars (13-21) and *Phoenix* Mercury (18-16) round out the lottery-eligible teams.


http://www.wnba.com/news/lottery_date_061023.html 


If Phoenix makes a good descision and picks the right player, they will be dangerous as hell next season. Or maybe they will tank next season and draft Candace Parker?? If not them, you would have to think that some head coach out there is thinking of doing that, lol. I have a feeling that either Charlotte or Minnesota will somehow end up with Candace Parker in next years draft. (if she comes out)


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was gonna' say...counting chickens before they hatch there with Parker being in the 2008 draft. That one will be the Larkins Bowl!!! Loves me some Number Two in Baby Tar Heel Blue.

I just hope San Antonio gets at least third spot, so they can get a shot at Lindsay Harding of Duke. Smart point guard for the future...and from Texas, so she will be coming home and her Momma can see her play.

Cool.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Next years draft will be interesting..I wonder if Courtney Paris will stay in college..?

SA is just few more minor moves away from being contenders...i think.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

CP3 OU-style has no challenge to the WNBA rule that a player does not qualify for the draft until their four-year college class is graduating. Parker has an out with having red-shirtted her freshman year, and being ahead of schedule academically. 

And for sure I don't see Paris coming out early, even if she could, if OU hasn't won a national championship before her senior year. That is challenge enough for her, imo.

BTW, how's school???


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> CP3 OU-style has no challenge to the WNBA rule that a player does not qualify for the draft until their four-year college class is graduating. Parker has an out with having red-shirtted her freshman year, and being ahead of schedule academically.
> 
> And for sure I don't see Paris coming out early, even if she could, if OU hasn't won a national championship before her senior year. That is challenge enough for her, imo.
> 
> BTW, how's school???


I didn't know that, lol. 

School is going good i guess..Financial Accounting is kicking my ***, lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

That's why you hang out with people like me...to fill in the blanks for you...LOL.

I am glad I never had to take a class like that. Foreign language was my most difficult class...and that was a very long time ago.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> That's why you hang out with people like me...to fill in the blanks for you...LOL.
> 
> I am glad I never had to take a class like that. Foreign language was my most difficult class...and that was a very long time ago.


a very, very, very, very, very, very, very...long time ago.


LoL


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

No you didn't... :biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's the order from Matt Wurst's blog at WNBA.com:

The complete order is as follows:
1. Phoenix Mercury
2. San Antonio Silver Stars
3. Chicago Sky
4. Minnesota Lynx
5. Charlotte Sting
6. New York Liberty


Congrats to the Merc and my Silver Stars!!! Hope SASS goes after Lindsay Harding and brings her back to Texas. :dpepper: :dpepper:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Here's the order from Matt Wurst's blog at WNBA.com:
> 
> The complete order is as follows:
> 1. Phoenix Mercury
> ...


OMG! Phoenix is one lucky *** team...and SA. I can't picture Ivory Latta with the Mercury..they need a rebounder.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The last thing Phoenix needs is another guard...they are loaded.

I can see them making a package deal to some one for a premium post player. Who knows how Vodichkova will return after her injury at the end of last season. She is not playing in Europe or Russia right now, so I have to think she is having to rehab most of the off season. Kamila is a highly regarded player over seas.

So, let the trade wars begin...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sure they can at least find some young college draftee thats capable of fullfilling their needs...I'm not hating on Kamila, but...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

No hatin' when it's obvious truth...sistah was probably going to retire after this next season anyway. She is in the last year of her three year deal that wrestled her away from Seattle. Would just love to see her go out on top, you know? Not necessarily winning a title...she already has one of those...but, healthy, at least so she and her man Martin can get married and make some next generation post players.

Phoenix just needs to decide what and who they want. They are in a most enviable position. As is SASS. They have the number two draft pick, plus more trade bait than you can shake a stick at...they actually have more than Phoenix, discounting the number one pick.

Should get interesting when the free agent negotiations start. I can see some sign and trade deals from in the offing...well, maybe.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll laugh my *** of if Phoenix does something dumb like that (sign Kamila) or sign any other old *** has-been...It would interesting if Ivory gets drafted to SA..Sophia down low and Ivory up front. Marie Ferdinand was good a few years ago...what happened to her? I know she was hurt for a while but...??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I would rather see Harding in SA...Latta and Pee Wee Johnson would just be too intense.

Marie Ferdinand was injured during the 2004 season, played and was an All Star in 2005, and during this last year, she was out for the season after giving birth to her son. She and Baby-Daddy married earlier this month, and will be residing in San Antonio. Marie is an unrestricted free agent this year, so it will be interesting to see if Coach Hughes cores her again, or lets her go to another team of her choosing. She already gets the max salary, so money isn't the issue.

I am not sure I want her on the team any longer. I just remember how she and Pee Wee acted like they were the only players that could get anything done. This last year, with Vicky Johnson on board, I really liked the chemistry developing among the team members, compared to the previous years. I am afraid that Marie will wreck all of what was accomplished with the team in that regard. But, she can ball...when she is on, she's amazing. When she is off...stinky, stinky, stinky.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ivory is better than Pee Wee. They can trade her or somethin, lol. 

Well maybe Ferdinand can pick up where she left off from *3 or 4 years ago* (when she was ballin')Her best years were 02' and 03'. She can be a much better player than she is right now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^In addition to that above^^

If she(Ferdinand) was with the Comets, then it would be okay because they have enough talent around her..so an occasional 5pt, 1reb, and 1 stl game from her wouldn't be such a bad thing with Swoopes, TT, Snow and Hodges around. (yes I said Roneeka Hodges, lol).

..but the way SA is playing, they need her to be slightly better.


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

which language was that? i speak decent spanish.


----------

